# "re locked" bootloader



## cor–master (Jul 21, 2012)

So I was getting my flyer ready to sell it, got it back up on complete stock s-on and I checked hboot and noticed it says "re locked".

Why does this concern me? Because I unlocked my vivid through HTC developers too. And I have little confidence that my phone won't break before my warranty expires. Anyway to change the text?

Sent from my De-Sensed HTC Vivid using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mg2195 (Apr 12, 2012)

You can use this to spoof the text to say whatever you want...http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/30747-[UTILITY|S-OFF]-RegawMOD-Bootloader-Customizer

If you go s-off it will switch the bootloader to "locked" automatically, and if you go back to s-on it will also switch the bootloader to "locked"

Sent from my HTC Holiday using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cor–master (Jul 21, 2012)

Yeah unfortunately it requires s off. Looks like I may just have to skip att and deal with Htc directly if something would happen.

Otherwise I need a method of getting it s off and either replacing the void sticker or not destroying it

Thanks for the advice though. Hopefully I'll never have to use my warranty. Now if I could just find a way to get my flyer back to locked. Just don't want someone on ebay getting mad because it's been tweaked with lol. Soff on the flyer is just a matter of flashing it with revolutionary. 
Sent from my De-Sensed HTC Vivid using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cor–master (Jul 21, 2012)

Honestly I might as well s off soon, looks like I'm screwed either way, achieving s off and getting a new void sticker would give me better chances at my warranty being honored than exchanging it with a bootloader that says "re locked". So where do you get these stickers?

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigtjmc (Apr 7, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=void+sticker+htc


----------



## cor–master (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks guys. I'll look into it eventually. The void sticker really doesn't matter much when I my hboot straight up says I messed with the phone and my warranty is void so definitely going to S-off eventually. I could just buy a nexus but I enjoy my bad ass camera and sd slot too much 

Will be much more convenient. Sucks when you want to tweak your rom at work and you can't because you don't have access to a pc and thus can't flash boot.img through fast boot.

Hopefully I'll never have to use the warranty anyway but better safe than sorry. My wifes vivids screen died and att said they rarely ever see this phone in for a warranty exchange and I haven't seen many issues posted in the forums so good chance HTCs bad ass build quality will hold up

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigtjmc (Apr 7, 2012)

There is a way to make it say " locked " and not re-locked I seen in a thread so there is hope still on that .


----------



## cor–master (Jul 21, 2012)

Regardless if I'm going to keep this thing its time to man up and do the wire trick! Mwhahaha

Probably have a lot fewer issues with my Roms afterwards

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigtjmc (Apr 7, 2012)

I feel ya man it took me a while too but I finally got the nerve to learn about this stuff some and try some.of it and now that I'm doing it its not near as bad as it seemed .

Good luck man .


----------

